# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  اسباب اضطرابات النوم عند الكبار

## mohamed73

اضطرابات النوم هي واحدة من المشكلات  المؤرقة . معظمنا يتعرض لرؤية الكوابيس في مرحلة الطفولة . وكما هو معروف  أن الكوابيس هي الشيء الشائع أثناء النوم إلا أنها ليست خطيرة جدا ، ولكن  يمكن أن تصبح كوابيس مخيفه وتتحول إلى اضطراب النوم الزاحف ، فمعظم  اضطرابات النوم تسبب الحرمان من النوم ، والإجهاد ، وأنماط النوم الغير  لائق ، وذلك بسبب الاستخدام المفرط للمنشطات .
 ولقد أنشأنا في موضوعا هذا حول أكبر  النماذج التي تتسبب في معظم اضطرابات النوم الزاحف في العالم حتي ينبغي  للمرء تجنبها وأن لا يقع فريسة لها . *– اضطراب السلوك – اضطراب النوم :*
بعض الاضطرابات المذكورة هنا تنتمي إلى عائلة اضطرابات النوم المعروفة باسم  اضطراب السلوك “REMBD” ، وهذا الذي يحدث بعض الاضطرابات ، والتي قد تستمر  من بضعة ثواني إلى ساعة ، ومع مرور الوقت ، يمكن لهذا الاضطراب أن يصبح  شعور سيئ وخطير .
 ويرتبط اضطراب REM بالسلوك المباشر كشرط  للعصبية ، ويتسبب في التنفس الغير منتظم لتصبح الدماغ نشطة بشكل كبير،  ويرتفع فيها ضغط الدم حيث يزدهر اضطراب السلوك . ويؤثر هذا الاضطراب علي  الرجال أكثر من النساء ، فهذا الاضطراب يحدث أكثر بين الرجال في منتصف  العمر من المسنين ، والخبر السار أن هذا الأضطراب يمكن علاجه . *– انقطاع النفس الانسدادي النومي ” OSA “*
انقطاع النفس الانسدادي النومي هو اضطراب خطير ، ويرجع خطورة هذا الاضطراب  الشائع في جميع أنحاء العالم ، و المرضى الذين يعانون من اضطراب OSA ، قد  يموتون في بعض الأحيان نظرا لحدوث ضيق أثناء التنفس ، وتوقف التنفس المؤقت ،  وهناك أنواع مختلفة من توقف التنفس أثناء النوم ، إلا أن أكثرها شيوعا هو  انقطاع النفس الانسدادي النومي ” OSA ” حيث يتوقف التنفس للمريض ، بينما  يعود التنفس في الكثير من الأحيان مما يؤدي إلى الشخير ، ويحدث توقف التنفس  أثناء النوم عندما تفتح كتل العضلات العليا التي في الحلق طريقها لمرور  الهواء ، وفي بعض الأحيان تؤدي هذه الجلسات إلى الاستيقاظ من النوم مع حدوث  هزات مفاجئة في الجسم نتيجة لنقص الأكسجين . لا يؤثر اضطراب OSA على النوم  العميق فقط ولكنه يسبب اضطراب النوم عاماً مما يهدد الحياة .
 تحدث اضطرابات خطيرة خلال المراحل المبكرة  من هذا المرض ، والتي يمكن علاجها عن طريق اتباع نظام غذائي صحي جيد ، مع  النوم وممارسة التمارين الرياضية ، ويمكن أن تشمل العلاجات الأخرى بإدخال  الأجهزة في الحفاظ على مجرى الهواء المفتوح هناك ، مع الطرق الجراحية  لإزالة انسداد الحلق . *– العنف أثناء النوم :*
يرتبط عنف النوم بالمشي ، فعنف النوم هو السلوك العدواني مثلما يؤثر على  أحلامهم بارتكاب جرائم النوم مثل الركل أو ضرب الآخرين أو ضرب أنفسهم ،  أثناء المشي في النوم . وعنف النوم هو اضطراب النوم والنوع المخيف والخطير  حيث يرافقه اضطرابات أخرى مثل المشي أثناء النوم ، والرعب أثناء النوم ،  واضطراب السلوك REM .
 هؤلاء المرضى يعانون من اضطراب النوم  السلوكي ويميلون إلى الأكل والشرب أحيانا أكثر أثناء نومهم . وأسوأ جزء حول  هذا الاضطراب هو حدوث اضطراب يمكن أن يؤدي إلى قتل أو خنق شريك حياته أو  ذوي القربى . كما ان الحرمان من النوم والتوتر ودورات النوم الغير المنتظمة  هي من بعض الأسباب الشائعة وراء عنف النوم ، والخبر السار هو أن اضطراب  عنف النوم متوفر له أدوية وعلاجات يمكن أن تعالج الفوضى بشكل جيد . *– اضطراب المشي أثناء النوم :*
ومن المعروف أن اضطراب المشي أثناء النوم يعرف أيضا بإسم “المشي أثناء  النوم” ، ويعد هذا الاضطراب من الإضطرابات التي تجعل المريض يمشي أثناء  النوم ، ويميل بعض المرضى أيضاً إلى القيام بأنشطة أخرى أثناء النوم ،  والجزء المخيف عن المشي أثناء النوم هو ، أن المريض قد يجرح أو يموت عند  المشي دون شعورهم بالعالم الخارجي .
 ويحدث النوم المشي عندما يتحول نوم الشخص  من النوم العميق للنوم الأخف وزنا أو مستيقظا . حيث أن المريض لا يستجيب  لأي شيء أثناء المشي ، ولا يتذكر أي شيء بعد وقوع الحدث . وحتى تحدث بعض  الناس معه أثناء النوم المشي يعد لا معنى له .
 والنوم المشي ليس فقط مخيف للشخص نفسه  ولكن معاناة للآخرين أيضا ، في حين يميل مرضى النوم المشي إلى إبقاء عيونهم  مفتوحة على مصراعيها .
 والعديد من الأشياء التي يمكن أن تؤدي إلى  المشي أثناء النوم ، بعضها يشمل الحرمان من النوم والبعض الآخر تكون  مواعيد النوم غير منتظمة ، والسبب هو الإجهاد وتأثير الكحول . *– الذعر الليلي :*
الذعر الليلي هو اضطراب النوم بأن يجعله خائفا أثناء النوم أو فجأة  الاستيقاظ من النوم بسبب كابوس مروع هذا حقيقي جدا ، وعموما يحدث الذعر  الليلي للأطفال ولكن يمكن أن يؤثر على البالغين أيضا ، وتحدث اهوال النوم  خلال مرحلة ما قبل النوم REM والمعروفة باسم حركة العين الغير السريعة ”  NREM ” أثناء النوم .
 وأحيانا يشعر المريض بالذعر الليلي المكثف  بحيث يستيقظ ويصرخ حتى البكاء ، ولم تتمكن العلوم الطبية من العثور على  اللغز الذي يسبب الذعر الليلي .
 والذعر الليلي هو مختلف قليلا عن الكابوس ،  الذي هو في الواقع حلم مزعج بحيث يتركك وأنت خائف ، وليلة الرعب من ناحية  أخرى تحدث في مدة أقل بكثير ولكن تتركك تشعر بالرعب إلى حد كبير .
 والذعر الليلي له صلات بالمشي أثناء النوم  ، حيث لديهم اتصالات مع تاريخ الجينات من والديك أو الأجداد ، وإذا كان  والداك أو الأجداد كانوا يشعرون بالذعر الليلي ، يكون لديك فرص كبيرة  للحصول عليها ، وبما أن اضطراب النوم هذا يرتبط ارتباطا مباشرا بالجهاز  العصبي المركزي والدماغ ، فالسر الحقيقي وراء الذعر الليلي ليس معروف . *– شلل النوم :*
شلل النوم هو واحداً من الأمور الأكثر رعبا ، ويمكن للظروف أن تسمح للمرء  بأن يصاب به في أي وقت . ومعاناة المريض من شلل النوم تميل في ذهابه إلى  حالة غيبوبة عند الاستيقاظ من النوم ، ويصاب المريض بالفزع مع فقدانه  الشعور ببعض أطراف الجسم ، وعدم القدرة على الحركة في بعض الأحيان ، ويرافق  شلل النوم أحيانا لهلاوس مرعبة واضطرابات نفسية وعقلية ، ويمكن أن يستمر  شلل النوم من بضعة ثواني إلى ساعة ، والمرضى التي في حالة شلل النوم لفترات  طويلة يميلون للمعاناة من الذعر النومي ، حيث يصاب المريض بالهلوسة التي  تتسلل في الغرفة ، وأحيانا الإحساس بضيق الصدر أو خنق الرقبة .
 والخدار هو واحد من أسباب شلل النوم ، حيث يرتبط شلل النوم بشكل وثيق مع REM ويحدث ارتخاء أثناء النوم . *– الخدار :*
وينبغي عدم خلط بين الخدار مع الأرق ، فالخدار هو الشرط المتعلق بالنوم  المفرط في النهار ، وهو ناجم عن العواطف مثل الضوضاء المفاجئة والرعب  والخوف والضحك والبكاء ، والخدار يشبه كلس، ولكنه مختلف من حيث النوم في  مرحلة حركة العين السريعة الغير طبيعيه ، حيث يكون المريض في حالة شلل وهذا  يعني انه قادر على الشعور بكل ما يحيط به أثناء نومه ولكن لم يكن قادرا  على تحريك الجسم ، والأعراض الخمسة الكلاسيكية لهذه الاضطرابات هي : الجمدة  ، شلل النوم والهلوسة التنويمية ، والنعاس المفرط في النهار ، والذي يشار  إليه عادة باسم “الرباعيات من حالة الخدار”.
 والمرضى الذين يعانون من هذا الاضطراب  يميلون الى الانهيار تماما في بعض الحالات العاطفية الشديدة والمفاجئة ،  على الرغم من أن هذا الاضطراب لا يبدو خطيراً ، إلا أنه يمكن أن يكون مخيفا  . ويرتبط الخدار أيضا بالحالة الوراثية التي ليس لديها الشفاء التام ،  ولكن يمكن مساعدتهم إلى حد كبير ، حيث هناك الأدوية المتاحة لاستهداف  الأعراض المحددة للاضطراب والتي تساعد المرضى على التعامل مع الأعراض  الأخرى .

----------

